# Where can I find 50 gallon breeder tanks?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

As the title states, I'm wondering where I can buy 50 gallon breeder tanks? They are the same Length and Depth as 40 gallon breeders but are Taller/ Higher. 

Thanks.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

If you are buying new then I am sure most lfs can get them for you.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Most places carry standard 40 gallons... I don't want to have to ask for a custom build as it'll be more expensive .


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Iwould try a big als, they can get the best selection of tanks at the best price.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Any retailer that carries Miracles tanks will be able to order you a Standard breeder 50 tank.

Micarles calls it a 50 SHORT tank, and it is one of their standard tanks:
http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/productlist.html#standard


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*65 short*

Big Al's sells three foot Perfecto 65 gallons for $89.99. They are 25" tall and have a tempered glass bottom.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Most places carry standard 40 gallons... I don't want to have to ask for a custom build as it'll be more expensive .


Lucky has a Miracles 50gal 36Lx19Hx18W in stock for $126 tax included


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah asked them before for a smaller custom size tank and the price was outrageous.



snaggle said:


> Iwould try a big als, they can get the best selection of tanks at the best price.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion, I've had one of those before and its too tall for the reef setup I have in mind.



InSpirit said:


> Big Al's sells three foot Perfecto 65 gallons for $89.99. They are 25" tall and have a tempered glass bottom.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Thanks man, thats the best lead so far... Anyone know someone selling a used one? 



dl88dl said:


> Lucky has a Miracles 50gal 36Lx19Hx18W in stock for $126 tax included


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

InSpirit said:


> Big Al's sells three foot Perfecto 65 gallons for $89.99. They are 25" tall and have a tempered glass bottom.


Not sure if that is a good price but damn... I saw some 20gal longs for $~39.99 IIRC. Was that a 65gal standard?

BTW how well are the seals on Perfecto?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

What's "IIRC"? Thanks.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*Perfecto*



AquaNeko said:


> Not sure if that is a good price but damn... I saw some 20gal longs for $~39.99 IIRC. Was that a 65gal standard?
> 
> BTW how well are the seals on Perfecto?


Standard for Perfecto, yes. Big Al's doesn't stock these but if you ask they will bring them in. They also sell the 75 gallon four footer for $99.99. Price was right so I bought eight 65's in late January. Of the eight I bought two have slippage in one of the four the side seams. They are put together quickly. I would not nomally accept them but since Simon did me a favour and ordered them in for me I took them and flipped the slightly misaligned seam to the back against the wall. The availablity of tanks is becoming an issue of late. Prices are rising. Lots of smaller stores are chosing not to stock them unless sold in a full package. HTH


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Cypher said:


> What's "IIRC"? Thanks.


"if I read correctly..." Cheers!


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I've had one of those before and its too tall for the reef setup I have in mind.


I know what you mean by too high. I have the old standard 36x18x18 fifties and still use them and love them. Made by All Glass, Toronto. 1/2" glass and bulletproof. And the forties are just too damn thin. Did you try John at NAFB?


----------

